# Mailserver XAMPP



## Sententiaregum (20. März 2013)

Hallo,,
ich brauche für einen speziellen PHP Script einen Server. Gibt es da einen kostenlosen, der leicht zu konfigurieren ist? Ich habe so was noch nie gemacht.
Sententiaregum
PS: Mein Betriebssystem ist Win8


----------



## erik s. (21. März 2013)

Meinst du jetzt mit Server einen kompletten Server inkl. Betriebssystem oder nur die Software? Für letzteres schau einfach bei apachefriends.org vorbei, dort findest du den XAMPP. Der enthält alles, was einen typischen Webserver ausmacht: Apache-Webserver inkl. PHP, MySQL-Datenbank, FTP-Server ...


----------

